# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Visit Lithuania!

## WelcometoLithuania

Welcome to Lithuania.
Our email is [email protected]

We could help you with transport, accomadation, tours,...

----------


## Sid71

Lithuania is a nice place to visit. Vilnius, Trakai, Siauliai, Kaunas are some of the famous places to travel in Lithuania. Trakai island is one of my favorite place in Lithuania due to its amazing landscapes, wildlife and the castle on lake.

----------


## Auditas

Moreover, Lithuania is good to begin your business and at the same time get temporary residence permit. With TRP you will be able to live in this European country and travel freely through all Schengen zone. In Lithuania there is company BON.LT that more than 8 years helps to immigrate from third countries to LT succesfully.

----------


## Auditas

Sir Richard Branson's visit to Lithuania

In Lithuania in the beginning of June arrived a world famous British entrepreneur Sir Richard Branson. British billionaire’s famous company "Virgin" manager came to participate and share own thoughts in an exclusive business leaders event named Forum One, which has been held in Kaunas “Zalgiris” Arena. Famous entrepreneur property is valued at almost 895 million pounds (3.6 bil. lt. approximately), and his surname has boast at the UK’s richest people list. R. Branson asked what is the secret of his success most common responses to this “that is simply a desire to enjoy the life.”

His career started in teenage years, when studying in private school he decided to publish local magazine. School’s Director for unexplained reasons did not like this idea as well as Branson person. Director told that guy in one day end up in a prison or become a millionaire. These words were prophetic. Coming soon intercollegiate magazine has become the first successful R. Branson's business. After a multi-years first R. Branson's business has grown into an international testing of fun and Entertainment Empire. Its success is based on faith in a team. Businessman still insist that his company's greatest asset - the people who working with him. R. Branson says that his business principles are located as follows: first of all - his own employees, hereinafter – clients and only then - the shareholders. These words were not sound. The company named "Virgin" for current and former employees is described a very friendly organization where people enjoy each working day. Charismatic businessman has always tried to go just on his own path. The company "Virgin" was established after the idea cheaper to sell music records and send them directly to the customers’ home. This business model has worked very well until the year 1971 when national postal service workers announced the strike. R. Branson's established company “Virgin Mail Order” brink of bankruptcy: it is no longer able to send customers their purchase records, and these - with a receipt for services. At first glance the situation led to the predicament R. Branson set up a new company - to open the music store. He rented the cheapest premises in Oxford Street and demonstrated his ingenuity attracting crowds of the first buyers. Interesting fact - the number of records sold in the store were from own Branson personal record collection. Later other store has opened, and then - another, and soon Branson had already the whole network. "Virgin" has gained acceleration and R. Branson piled huge capital. The company has increasing every year, opens new branches in the world and took o more of other activities.

Charismatic businessman dared to take several extreme initiatives - test the yacht to swim across through the oceans or with hot air balloon flight reaching records. These testings were not always successful, but called the attention of the world public to the raised issues of Earth planet. 

Participating in Lithuania at leadership forum famous businessman emphasized the importance of persistence and perseverance in achieving objectives - "If you do not fix targets, people will never reach them. Certainly, they may not be able to achieve and set these goals at all, but at least test is dummy fun. I think that humanity can overcome almost all of its woes. Now, I think the biggest problem is a global warming. We have set up 25 million. U.S. dollar prize to the person who will be able to present a plan, how to stop global climate change. Perhaps the prize no disaster, but that is not important. In a world with tens of thousands of scientists and engineers who have heard about the prize, at least they think about this problem "- sharing thoughts Branson revealed that modern ecology problems are not alien to him. Care of the nature and society contributed to success of his business. According to Branson, richer and happier society positively influences global business. (bon.lt)

----------


## deepindersingh

Lithuania is the largest and most popular country in Europe. The capital of this country is Vilnius..

----------

